# FREE Short Story If You Send Me An Email



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Want a free short story for your Kindle? I'm giving a piece of flash fiction away to everyone who sends me an email at [email protected] That's it. No catch. You don't have to do anything (well, one thing - let me know if you want the story for your Kindle so I send the .prc format). I'm just giving it away & hoping folks check out my other work after they read my little story.

Also, you can watch this video I made explaining it. It comes complete with sound effects from my youngest son, lol...


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it okay to ask for the free story if we've already read your other books?  

I'd like a copy!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Absolutely!  This is part of my #freefictionfriday initiative on Twitter, so anyone can grab the story.  It's just a quickie anyway, but I hope folks get some fun from it.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sending an email.....


----------



## alcina (Jul 2, 2009)

I sent an email but it was rejected   I would like the story in Kindle format please!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

i sent you an email.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Did you both get your copy?  I hear Hotmail had problems for some strange reason.  Let me know if you didn't get a copy!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Jon: I got my copy thank you.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I got my copy.  Thanks!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just read the story and liked it a lot. I'm hoping it's a teaser or setup for a larger work because there can definitely be more done with this concept IMO.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Email sent. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has responded and received the story!  The response has been incredible!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I never got mine, so I'll send another email. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

I think I just got your email & replied Kathy - enjoy the story!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I received my copy quite quickly after sending my email. Thank you again, Jon. I look forward to reading your story!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Great little story!  Left me wanting more!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks!  Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you
received
sylvia


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

You're welcome, Sylvia!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Got my copy today. Can't wait to read it. Thanks.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

My pleasure!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Just read your VERY short story.  

I really liked it!

Thanks!


----------

